# Fire Prevention Week U.S. Fire Administration (USFA)



## mark handler (Sep 30, 2010)

“Smoke Alarms: A Sound You Can Live With!” is NFPA’s official theme for Fire Prevention Week (FPW), October 3-9. If you’re wondering why NFPA, the official sponsor of FPW for nearly 90 years, is focusing on smoke alarms when most homes already have at least one, you've come to the right place!

This year's campaign is designed to educate people about the importance of smoke alarms and encourages everyone to take the steps necessary to update and maintain their home smoke alarm protection.

http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/downloads/pdf/focus/oct_2010_alarms.pdf

U.S. Fire Administration (USFA)


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 30, 2010)

The focus differs each year and this year’s topic is Smoke Detectors. Hopefully fire service personnel like ours will reiterate to the civilian population the importance of maintenance, proper selection and locations and dispel the myths between detection technologies. Personally, we will focus on education on the importance of having a combination protection scheme in the dwelling unit. Stay safe all!


----------

